# Relación de Hardware y software



## tonigim22 (Jul 4, 2007)

hola:
cualquier circuito eléctrico-electrónico se puede gobernar mediante una acción física: interruptor, fototransistor, etc pero ¿cómo se gobierna a traves de un software, de una instrucción de un programa informaciónrmático?


----------



## mabauti (Jul 4, 2007)

las instrucciones que se escriben pasan a un compilador, que las transformadorrma en binario y de ahi a una ram/rom del sistema ; la ALU las toma de la memoria y las compara con las instrucciones que ya tiene grabadas y las ejecuta, y  dependiendo si son o no de entrada/salida externa  la interfase las coloca para el accionamiento de un elemento externo (transistor, relevador, etc)

un link recomendable :
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microcontrolador


----------

